# New Member From Florida



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

To all,

I would like to introduce myself. My name is Snickers and my daddy and mommy will be taking delivery on a new 321FRL fifth wheel soon. We will be pulling it with a F350 Super-duty Powerstroke and our goal is to tour the country.

Who else has toured the U.S. including Alaska? What recommendations do you have?

All comments are appreciated.

Snickers


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Well .... HELLO THERE, SNICKERS!!! Might you be an Outbarcker???? Where are you from? What kind of camping (if any) have you done in the past? Buried any good bones lately? Care to share??? Hmmmm???? Are your mom & dad retired? Is that how they get to be so lucky to be planning a tour of the whole country? WOW! Our moms would sure love to do that someday, too!!!

Tadger, Seeker, Jenna, Koshi, Chui, & Mara


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME







If you decide to head up to Alaska I would be happy to assist as would other Alaskan Outbackers!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Woof...woof.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where exactly in Florida are you from?


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Welocme from a neighbor in FL


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Welcome from a 2nd FL neighbor in the Tampa Bay area.

Never made the trip with the O/B but flew to AK and rented a Class C for 18 days. AK is one beautiful place to RV in!!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Glad to have you with us.

Enjoy.

On your trips through the great State of Texas, give us a shout out!

Mark


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the site!!


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

jcat67 said:


> Where exactly in Florida are you from?


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Morning from Snickers,

To answer some questions, I am a Apricot Bijon going on 1 yr. old and live in Tarpon Springs Florida with my Dad and Mom. I've never been R.V.ing like my Mom, but my Dad has and wants to get back in it.
We will be taking delivery on a new 321frl in about 2 weeks.

Next year we will be touring the Southeast for a month or so, and the year after we will be gone for about 5 months on the Alaskan trip. My Mom has never been out west and northwest.

My Dad is a semi- retired engineer and my Mom is a engineer also.
I have to leave know.

Have a Great Day

Snickers


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

AKvagabond said:


> WELCOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

Good Morning Mr. AKvagabond from Snickers,

It was nice to hear from you and all the other Outbackers that replied to my introduction.
As I said in 1 of my replies to the forum, next year we will be touring the Southeast and the year after our goal is Fairbanks, we will be on the road for about 5 months.
Right know my Dad is going thru our F-350 PowerStroke and wants to make it perfect. It's a 06 and has a 100k road miles. Ford extended the warranty and my Dad is driving the dealer nuts.Knowing my Dad he will be successfull.

We live in Tarpon Springs Florida and my Mom and Dad came and got me in Des Moines Iowa last January...........
Boy, am I glad they did.

Anyway like I said in my last reply, my Dad wants to take me out, Got to go if you know what I mean.

Snickers


----------



## snickers (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey good to hear from someone so close!

How long have you been a member of Outbackers? I'm having some trouble with the website to understand how to modify my profile to look professional like you. Like for example, my Snickers picture has been uploaded but it doesn't show up on the forum discussion (unless you see it and I don't!).

And where do I upload our fifth wheel into and tow vehicle info?

When was your last trip and where did you go?

Debbie (Snickers mom)


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Snickers...and Debbie!


----------

